# White Labs PurePitch yeasts?



## welly2 (12/10/15)

Does anyone know much/anything about these? Just noticed them on Full Pint. I assume you can use them as they are and don't need to make a starter? Or maybe not.


----------



## 2much2spend (12/10/15)

http://www.whitelabs.com/yeast/innovation


----------



## SBOB (12/10/15)

welly2 said:


> . I assume you can use them as they are and don't need to make a starter? Or maybe not.


same as the vials. Designed for a '5 gallon/1.040ish' batch. Still recommend a starter for older yeast or bigger batches or OG


----------



## Danwood (12/10/15)

Just an update in packaging. Better UV resistance, less prone to breakage in transit etc.

They probably noticed a drop in market share to Wyeast.


----------



## 2much2spend (12/10/15)

The packets are ment to breath out only and the production uses less water and chemical's , only gets transferred once ( when you pitch it)
Chris white said on the BN that it has taken 5-6 yrs to develop.
I can wait to try one!


----------



## Kodos (12/10/15)

I don't really understand how it works, but they have been working on the idea for a long time. Basically the package you buy the yeast in is part of the membrane it is cultured in - so the yeast is never exposed to the environment or separate packaging equipment.

I've heard Chris White talk (enthusiastically) about how it has eliminated separate packaging equipment and the potential for exposure.

It seems they get better viability and shelf life out of it now, but I've not tested it yet.

I've not heard of the vials being more fragile (or breaking for that matter, others may have) than the wyeast packages.


----------



## Danwood (13/10/15)

Kodos said:


> I've not heard of the vials being more fragile (or breaking for that matter, others may have) than the wyeast packages.


No, nor I, but I'd just assume a tough, flexible package is more likely to absorb knocks than a hard plastic container. 

Another thing, the vials have often spat at me whilst opening, after I've given them a shake to rouse the yeasties. A bit annoying and I should probably have left it for a minute before opening, but there you go!

It's definately a good improvement however you look at it.


----------



## donald_trub (13/10/15)

I've used one so far. They're supposedly getting phased in across the range. WLP001 was what I used. Not much difference to report. I still made a starter. The biggest benefit for me is that they don't fizz when you open them and end up with yeast all over your hands, so I'm all for it.

Apparently there's more yeast in each pack now, but still recommended to make a starter.


----------



## vykuza (13/10/15)

The yeast itself has a longer shelf life (according to White Labs). It's cultured and grown in the packaging it's sold in, so there's no transfer, and no method of extra oxygen or other bugs being introduced. Also weighs a bit less. Not much to consumers, when when you order 500 or 1000 packs, it adds up pretty quickly when you pay for ASAP air freight!


----------



## SBOB (13/10/15)

Nick R said:


> Not much to consumers, when when you order 500 or 1000 packs, it adds up pretty quickly when you pay for ASAP air freight!


shouldnt that mean a possible slight reduction in price due to cheaper 'total' cost to land the product here?


----------



## vykuza (13/10/15)

I'd love to think so, but with the Aussie dollar tanking, we're hard pressed to keep parity!


----------



## SBOB (13/10/15)

Nick R said:


> I'd love to think so, but with the Aussie dollar tanking, we're hard pressed to keep parity!



well i think the majority of the 'tanking' portion has already occurred


----------

